# Tampa Bay Aquarium Society



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

For the first time in many year our membership at Tampa Bay Aquarium Society is getting younger which is a good thing this has always been a active club but many of us are getting older at the first meeting of 2014 there were more young people that the older member. A good thing for the hobby and the club


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

So..what are you trying to say..? Have a problem with us spinsters do ya?:lol:


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

keepsmiling said:


> So..what are you trying to say..? Have a problem with us spinsters do ya?:lol:


I'm one of them old peoples, but the average age of the club was getting up to 50 it good to see new blood. And no I'm kind of partial to you old spinsters ever if my wife is 24 year younger that me.

R


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

You go...my DH is 7 years younger...:-D


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Rickey, do y'all happen to go to the Green Thumb Festival in Azalea Park in St. Pete? Or was that a goldfish club....? I don't remember but they are there every year. I lived in St. Pete for a long time and frequently spoke to whoever was running the booth while I was there. I thought you had looked familiar but I'm thinking if I've ever met you, it was definitely there.


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey you guys at Tampa bayAquarium Club..'I ve been interested in joining but my computer asks me to let"make changes"in program when I go to website, and I'm leary of that..any way to join other than letting computer in?


----------

